

Dear Google: Don't be AT&T - sinak
http://act.freepress.net/sign/internet_google_tos

======
wetherbeei
From the FAQ/Policy page [1]:

"Q: Can I run a server from my home? A: Our Terms of Service prohibit running
a server. However, use of applications such as multi-player gaming, video-
conferencing, home security and others which may include server capabilities
but are being used for legal and non-commercial purposes are acceptable and
encouraged."

[1] [https://fiber.google.com/help/](https://fiber.google.com/help/)

------
CrazedGeek
I've got a small request: could someone point me to the section in AT&T's TOS
or AUP that would disallow hosting a server? I've looked for a while and can't
find it (if it's in there and not a hidden policy, anyway).

TOS: [http://www.att.com/shop/internet/att-internet-terms-of-
servi...](http://www.att.com/shop/internet/att-internet-terms-of-
service.html#fbid=0pjGFADJD6u)

AUP: [http://www.corp.att.com/aup/](http://www.corp.att.com/aup/)

------
kineticfocus
I'm guessing it's just to avoid something like this ...
[http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/05/fios-c...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/05/fios-customer-discovers-the-limits-of-unlimited-data-77-tb-
in-month/)

------
mylorse
There's more in the TOS and in the privacy policy section that people would
consider offensive consenting with. Well, those that are informed, know that
google works straight for the DoD, since its inception.

------
ape4
Many apps have a server component. eg VOIP clients. Why are mail and http
singled out? Free ports 25 and 80!

------
themstheones
Not enough people care about stuff like this for someone with enough money to
set a big ISP to care.

